# Sattel für Untergewichtige gesucht



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich weiß, es gibt zig Threads zum Thema Sattel, aber ich stehe vor einem Problem, das ich bisher so nicht gelesen habe…

Ich habe krankheitsbedingt im Moment ziemliches Untergewicht und daher einen ziemlich knochigen Hintern. Auf meinem Ergometer werde ich schon wahnsinnig, was den nicht vorhandenen Sitzkomfort betrifft, aber ich will auch mal wieder irgendwann die nächsten Wochen mit beiden Rädern raus…

Im Moment geht es mir um meinen CX, bei dem ich schon mit meinem Normalgewicht Probleme mit dem Sitzen ab km 50 hatte. Nur im Moment kann ich außerdem kaum auf harten Stühlen sitzen  
Als Radhose nutze ich Assos.

Habt ihr Tipps, Ideen… 
(ich lasse mir einen neuen Sattel zum Geburtstag schenken)

Danke!


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn's total bescheuert aussieht und sauschwer ist: nimm doch einfach so einen plüschig gepolsterten Trekkingrad-Sattel in Überbreite.
Als Geburtstagsgeschenk fällt sowas zwar eher aus wegen übertriebener Hässlichkeit  aber wenn du drauf sitzen kannst, wäre es ja egal. Die Dinger sind meistens nicht teuer, also einfach ausprobieren.

Drücke weiterhin die Daumen für die Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

danke! 
Schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall an… (wobei sich mir der Magen umdreht bei Trekkingsattel am Carbon-CX )


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Januar 2014)

Hi swe68,

der Bontrager Sattel auf dem Trek Lush ist sehr bequem und nicht besonders schwer. Das Lush ist auf leichte Frauen abgestimmt und der Sattel könnte was für dich sein.

http://bikeshopgirl.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/6242346950_ed268d4247_b.jpeg

Liebe Grüße,
Hifi


----------



## 4mate (9. Januar 2014)

Unbedingt einen flachen Sattel mit nicht zu dünner Gelauflage.
Die Breite muss genau passen.
Spreche aus Erfahrung: Knochiger Achtersteven mit nix dran


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2014)

@4mate welcher Sattel war denn bei Dir die Lösung?


----------



## 4mate (9. Januar 2014)

Im Frühjahr: Ein 7,95 Euro Lidl Sattel aus 2003, von einem befreundeten Fahrzeugsattler
umgearbeitet. Er hatte eine Öffnung, diese wurde geschlossen, 8mm Gelmaterial aus dem
Orthopädiebereich über den ganzen Bereich gelegt und neu bezogen. Zum 'einfahren'  
Im Sommer & Herbst: Lookin Royal Gel, 2006 gekauft, nicht mehr im Netz zu finden.
Es war schwierig Sättel in genügender Breite zu finden. Obwohl schlank und schmal, ist der
Sitzknochenabstand ungewöhnlich groß.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Januar 2014)

Könntest du nicht temporär einfach mit so einem Gelüberzieher auf einem ansonsten passenden Sattel zurecht kommen?


----------



## swe68 (10. Januar 2014)

@Pfadfinderin der Sattel auf meinem CX ist sowieso suboptimal… 

… aber ich habe ja einiges von Euch gelernt. Danke dafür. Ich werde mit diesen Erkenntnissen Anfang nächster Woche den Händler meines Vertrauens aufsuchen!


----------



## 4mate (10. Januar 2014)

Als Beispiel für ein absolutes NO GO sei hier der Selle Royal Freccia genannt.
Glücklicherweise bei SR nicht mehr im Programm. Das hat seine Gründe.





Bild zeigt das Herrenmodell. Äußerlich gut, mit ebener Fläche und leichter
Kuhle im Dammbereich. Aber!:

Die Polsterung besteht aus einem einzigen weichem Material, man kann es
mit den Daumen bis auf die Trägerplatte aus Kunststoff durchdrücken.
So soll es nicht sein. Für empfindliche Sitzhöcker ist das SEHR übel, diese sinken
einfach durch das Material und gehen an der Trägerplatte auf Grund(eis) 

Ein Sattel muss mit verschiedenen Materialien aufgebaut sein, darf nicht weich
sein, soll sich sogar  fest anfühlen, das A&O ist aber die oberste Schicht:
Diese muss aus Gelmaterial sein, weil kein anderes Material  den Druck an den
Spitzen der Sitzbeinhöcker dermaßen perfekt verteilt, sozusagen moduliert.


----------



## _Trailsnail_ (10. Januar 2014)

@swe: Kannst du einen Sattel nicht mit Rehamaterial überziehen lassen? Sieht dann vielleicht etwas "omamäßig" aus, aber du könntest wenigstens drauf fahren! Ich weiß aus der Arbeit, dass es bei Rollstühlen für Kids mit Behinderung so Schaumstoffe gibt, dass die sich nicht wund sitzen (haben ja auch total oft knochige Hintern)?
Ist nur so ne Idee....Ich fahre sonst den http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...w/aid:200161?gclid=CKrAgs2G9LsCFYlF3godtWsAPw und find ihn gut gepolstert...mir langsam sogar zu viel?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (11. Januar 2014)

@_Trailsnail_ Ich habe im Grunde nur einen Sattel, mit dem ich (noch mit Normalgewicht) halbwegs klar kam, das ist der auf dem MTB.  Achja, der auf dem Alu-CX geht auch noch einigermaßen.
Der Sattel auf dem Carbon-CX war aber immer schon eher unpassend, im Moment habe ich mit dem aber gar keine Chance. Früher habe ich mich halt gequält 
Die Idee mit dem Reha-Material ist evtl. gut als zweiter Schritt. Erstmal einen passenden Sattel für Leichtgewichte finden (ich wiege ja auch "normal" nicht übermäßig viel), wenn es dann mangels Fleisch immer noch nicht geht, dann kann ich mir das mal anschauen…


----------



## _Trailsnail_ (11. Januar 2014)

Ich  bin leider zu lange aus der Behindertenhilfe/Pflege draußen, um dir noch bzgl Material was zu sagen. 
Vielleicht gibt es auch sowas wie "Anti-Dekubitus-Material", dh, dass sich Menschen die lange nicht nicht wund liegen...vielleicht geht sowas ja auch. Ich könnt mir vorstellen (meine ganz persönliche Überlegung!) dass richtige Sattelbreite PLUS Hilfsmittel-extra-Anfertigung-Marke-Eigenbau dir wieder den Spaß am Rad zurück bringen könnte...
Ich hoffe, dass es bei dir bergauf geht. Bei uns geht es bergauf, oder stagniert es eher?! Egal, auf jeden Fall - Never stop!


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte mal einen Specialized Phenom Gel gekauft, der war mir zu weich, aber selbst mit meinen 88Kg hatte ich nicht das Gefühl den "Durchzusitzen". Den gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen und Breiten. Vielleicht kannst du den ja mal Probe fahren.
Nur zum Vergleich, zur Zeit fahre ich mehrere Fizik Aliante, der ist deutlich fester gepolstert.


----------



## psychorad!cal (11. Januar 2014)

Würde mal sowas probesitzen oder den Trekking von SQ.
http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/fahrradsattel/city-komfort.html


----------



## swe68 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich schaue mir alle Sättel, die hier so genannt wurden, an - bevor ich zu meinem Händler fahre.
Danke Euch!

@_Trailsnail_ Ja, es geht in die richtige Richtung - langsam. Manchmal möchte ich morgens am liebsten liegenbleiben, aber das Gefühl war bisher jeden Tag irgendwann vorbei  Und ich bin froh drum. Muss noch nichtmal mehr tagsüber irgendwann schlafen... (keine Sorge, ich überfordere mich nicht - irgendwann lande ich immer auf dem Sofa)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Januar 2014)

_Trailsnail_ schrieb:


> Ist nur so ne Idee....Ich fahre sonst den http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...w/aid:200161?gclid=CKrAgs2G9LsCFYlF3godtWsAPw und find ihn gut gepolstert...mir langsam sogar zu viel?!?



Den hab ich auch auf meinem Fully drauf und finde ihn super, aber ich bin sicher nicht untergewichtig! Aber vielleicht passt er ja trotzdem auch unter knochige Po´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (11. Januar 2014)

der kommt mir bekannt vor... ich weiß nur nicht woher...


----------



## 4mate (13. Januar 2014)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Würde mal sowas probesitzen oder den Trekking von SQ.
> http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/fahrradsattel/city-komfort.html


Bei Problemen mit den Sitzknochen sind ALLE Sättel von Sq-lab ABSOLUT! das Falsche.




Die Sitzfläche unter den Sitzbeinen ist erhöht, die gesamte Last des Rumpfes
drückt darauf. Diese Sättel sind erste Wahl bei Schmerzen im Bereich Damm
und Genitalien und KEINEN Schmerzen im Sitzknochenbereich, jedoch auf
keinen Fall bei Schmerzen der knöchernen Struktur.
Mit diesen Sätteln wird der schmerzende Bereich noch viel mehr schmerzen.


----------



## swe68 (13. Januar 2014)

Am Sa. laufe ich mit Rad beim Händler auf und starte dann das fröhliche Sattel-ausprobieren... Die Auswahl ist immens. 

Achja - auf dem MTB habe ich einen Selle Italia im Cube Design, der ganz gut funktioniert (bis darauf, dass ich mangels Masse ein bisschen rutsche). 

Danke!


----------



## Warnschild (19. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich sollte Dein (mangelndes) Gewicht kein Problem sein: Im Idealfall sitzt man ja auf den Sitzknochen und besonders schlanke Personen bzw. "schlecht gepolsterte" (naturgemäß vielfach Männer) finden auch bequeme Sättel. Von daher sollte ein gut angepasster Sattel (in Breite und Sitzposition) auch Dir mühelos passen. 

Die Sitzknochen müssen sich allerdings an die Belastung gewöhnen, das kann etwas dauern. 

Wenn Du sehr dünn bist, dazu noch wahrscheinlich deutlich an Muskulatur abgebaut hast, fallen ein schlecht passender Sattel bzw. nicht ideal sitzende Hosen allerdings deutlich mehr ins Gewicht.


----------



## swe68 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich bin sehr dünn  44,7 kg heute auf 169cm… Vor allem habe ich echt keinen Hintern mehr. Und die Abnehmhistorie zeigt, dass der als letztes wiederkommt...
Aber ich habe eine Lösung. Es ist doch ein SQLab geworden. Modell 603 verursacht keine Schmerzen. 
Ich war gestern mit dem CX unterwegs 
Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder mehr wiege, dann wird dieser Sattel an meinen Ergo kommen (da komme ich auch nicht so gut mit dem Sattel klar) und ich kaufe etwas mehr sportliches.


----------



## psychorad!cal (19. Januar 2014)

Gute Wahl,bin auch endlich glücklich geworden mit SQ Lab 611,mit meiner Blacklite kann ich sogar den Neigungswinkel während des fahrens im Winkel verstellen und so den Druckpunkt leicht verlagern


----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr dünn  44,7 kg heute auf 169cm… Vor allem habe ich echt keinen Hintern mehr. Und die Abnehmhistorie zeigt, dass der als letztes wiederkommt....



Kann ich bestätigen, mein Schatzi hat seit seiner Entlassung zwar schon 8 kg zugenommen, aber an den Hintern geht so gut wie gar nichts ran. Dafür hat er schon wieder einen recht guten Oberkörper und vor allem Oberarme. Aufm Ergo hat er nen Riesensattel drauf, aber so langsam will er wieder aufs Bike. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob wir uns dann hier schlau machen.

Dir auf jeden Fall toi toi toi und dass alles gut wird


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2014)

Bei mir sind es die Beine, die schon wieder Normalform annehmen. Sind noch zu dünn, aber die Muskeln sehen wieder gut aus  und DANKE!

@psychorad!cal  - Neigungswinkel verstellen könnte mich auch irgendwann glücklich machen...  aber im Moment bin ich ja froh, dass ich ab und an draußen fahre!


----------



## Mausoline (20. Januar 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es die Beine, die schon wieder Normalform annehmen. Sind noch zu dünn, aber die Muskeln sehen wieder gut aus  und DANKE!.........



Tägliches Krafttraining und 2x/Woche Geräte, Ergometer, gehen/walken bergauf und ab und klettern, mein Schatzi ist echt ein Phänomen....nach über 300 Tagen Klinik.
Aber sein Vorteil war und ist, er war vorher auch schon super trainiert und das kommt auch dir zugute


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2014)

300 Tage  Und ich habe wegen 2,5 Monate in 3 Monaten schon gejammert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. Januar 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> .......Und ich habe wegen 2,5 Monate in 3 Monaten schon gejammert...



Du darfst jammern, 2,5 Montae sind mehr als genug......aber alles wird gut


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Januar 2014)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Gute Wahl,bin auch endlich glücklich geworden mit SQ Lab 611,mit meiner Blacklite kann ich sogar den Neigungswinkel während des fahrens im Winkel verstellen und so den Druckpunkt leicht verlagern


Blacklite-was? Bitte etwas ausführlicher   Das mit dem Neigungswinkel verändern interessiert mich


----------



## Mx343 (21. Januar 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Blacklite-was? Bitte etwas ausführlicher   Das mit dem Neigungswinkel verändern interessiert mich



ich vermute mal das es um die Specialized Command Blacklite Variosattelstütze handelt.


----------



## psychorad!cal (21. Januar 2014)

Genau,was anfänglich generft hat stellt sich als positiver Faktor raus.


----------

